# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  10.2.4.5 dokimi apo papagou

## MerNion

Simera stis 7pm ekana mia dokimi kai anagastika na balo karfoto to 10.2.4.5 gia 30 seconds.. elpizo na min ipirkse kapoio problima.. analitikotera:
sindethika me ton ngia stin omni tou, omos toAP pou exei apo kato dinei me dhcp ips sto 192.168.0.x me apotelesma na min blepoun osi peftoun ekei pano to ipoloipo diktio giati i topologia tou exei os eksis: 
http://www.hack-box.net/temp/Topolog...%2006%2003.gif
me apotelesma to 192.168.0.200 pou perno ego na min mou xrisimeuei se kati para na kano ping sto 192.168.0.101 pou einai to AP tou kai merikes fores sto pc pou exei apo kato sto 192.168.0.100.
Etsi skeftika afou ola einai pano sto switch kai to pc pou bgenei apo to 10.4.2.46 episis, an ebaza monos mou karfoto ena ip sto 10.x.x.x isos douleue.. 
etsi ebala to 10.2.4.5 (elpizo na min epathe tpt to routing kanenos) kai dokimasa ena ping se tixaia ips.. mono ena ftp vrika sto 10.2.4.51 (katoxos tou?)
auto pou thelo na po einai.. o ngia den ginetai na parei ena subnet sto 10.4.2.x oste na dinei auta ta ips o dhcp tou AP tou, kai na glitosei kai to routing?

----------

